# Bestimmte Tastatureingaben in Borland C++ Builder im Edit-Feld blockieren?



## diviner (13. Juni 2006)

*Bestimmte Tastatureingaben im Edit-Feld blockieren?*

Hallo  

Ich habe wieder eine Frage...^^ 

Weiß hier jemand, wie man bestimmte Tastatureingaben (z.B. Buchstaben, wenn nur Zahlen eingegeben werden sollen...) in einem Edit-Feld blockieren kann?

Ich hoffe, daß es hier jemand weiß?!

Gruß
diviner


----------



## Sinac (16. Juni 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer entsprechenden Programmierung?
Du checkst einfach beim Ändern des Textes die Zeichen die eingegeben werden und lässt nur die zu, die du haben willst.


----------



## diviner (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo nochmal 

Ja, mit der Programmierung ist klar, aber ich weiß nicht wie... 

Könntest du mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich habe es schon mit dem Ereignis OnChange für das Edit-Feld probiert, aber irgendwie hat es nicht hingehauen. Ebenso mit OnKeyPress...

Schon mal danke im voraus! 

MfG
diviner


----------



## Supa (20. Juni 2006)

Hy...

Klar geht das. Wenn du z.b. kein "E" haben willst schreib im OnKeyPress() Event einfach rein:


```
if (Key = 'E') 
  Key = char(0);
```

Für Tasten wie Enter oder ESC oder die Pfeiltasten gibts Virtuelle-Key Konstanten. Wenn du z.B. keine Enter-Taste im Edit-Feld benutzen können willst dann schreib folgendes ins OnKeyPress Event:


```
if (Key = VK_RETURN) 
  Key = char(0);
```

die VK-Konstanten stehen in der Borland Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## aggressor-ffm (20. Juni 2006)

Hi,

also mit OnKeyPress warste schonmal richtig

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel

Folgendes liegt auf dem OnKeyPress Event eines Edit Feldes


```
if ( Key >= '0' && Key <= '9' ) 
{
}
else
{
    Key = 0x00;     // nix schreiben 
}
```

Erklärung

- Wenn du Zahlen 0 -9 drückst werden sie geschrieben
- Alles andere wird ignoriert und es wird nix hingeschrieben


mfg

aggressor-ffm


----------



## diviner (20. Juni 2006)

Danke aggressor-ffm 

Hat sich inzwischen erledigt... Aber trotzdem nochmal danke, man kann ja immer was neues lernen.   

Mit freundlichem Gruß
diviner 


Vielen Dank Supa 

Man kann ja immer was neues lernen. 

Gruß
diviner


----------

